# FreeBSD-update install failes ef_read_entry failed



## ProServ (May 16, 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone knows what might be wrong when running freebsd-update install..

# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p6:
/boot/kernel/linker.hints

# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
 done.

Thanks.


----------

